# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  كلنا عايشين فى وهم

## أحمد ناصر

*[frame="1 70"]كلنا عايشين فى وهم
إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة سهم
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى شهم

كلنا عايشين خداع
كلنا لابسين قناع
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة باع
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى ضاع[/frame]*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة أحمد ناصر
					
				
[frame="1 70"]كلنا عايشين فى وهم
إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة سهم
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى شهم

كلنا عايشين خداع
كلنا لابسين قناع
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة باع
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى ضاع[/frame]


الأخ الحبيب أحمد

الفكره جميله جداً والمعنى قوي والموسيقى رائعه
بس قصيره قوووووي
وفيه كلام كتير قوي لسه ممكن يتقال
فأنا رأيي إنها خساره كبيره لو إنت ماكملتش
لأن الموضوع يستاهل وأيضاً لأني لا أرى سبباً يمنعك من الإسترسال
مادام قلمك يستطيع ذلك وبهذا الجمال الواضح فيما قرأت هنا

عصام علم الدين*

----------


## طارق المملوك

اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر
كم هى جميله كلماتك السريعة التى تركت فى اذهاننا الف انطباع
موسيقاك جميلة و رشيقة
ننتظر جديدك دائما اخى الحبيب
دمت بكل الخير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *
> 
> الأخ الحبيب أحمد
> 
> الفكره جميله جداً والمعنى قوي والموسيقى رائعه
> بس قصيره قوووووي
> وفيه كلام كتير قوي لسه ممكن يتقال
> فأنا رأيي إنها خساره كبيره لو إنت ماكملتش
> لأن الموضوع يستاهل وأيضاً لأني لا أرى سبباً يمنعك من الإسترسال
> ...


الشاعر الحبيب والأخ العزيز  عصام علم الدين
لا تؤاخذنى (فانا نفسى قصير شوية)
 :: 
وكل ما أفعله أننى أجتر ما خطه قلمى فى الماضى
لأننى متوقف عن الكتابة منذ سنوات
أشكرك كثيرا على الإطراء والذى أعتز به وأعتبره وسام على صدرى
وإن شاء الله قريبا جدا سأنشر صورة غنائية طويلة 
كنت قد كتبتها منذ عدة سنوات
تحية مودة وإعتزاز 
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى الحبيب احمد ناصر
> كم هى جميله كلماتك السريعة التى تركت فى اذهاننا الف انطباع
> موسيقاك جميلة و رشيقة
> ننتظر جديدك دائما اخى الحبيب
> دمت بكل الخير


أخى الحبيب طارق
كم أسعدتنى كلماتك الرقيقة
شكرا لك يا شاعرنا الجميل
وإن شاء الله قلمى يطاوعنى 
لإنه من زماااان وهو حارن
 ::

----------


## أم أحمد

اخي الغالي احمد ناصر
من فترة لم اقرأ لك شئ جديد
اهلا بعودتك مرة اخري للكتابة
كلمات جميلة وبسيطة
ولكنها تحمل الكثير بداخلها  :y:  
انتظر منك دائما كل جديد
خالص تقديري لك دائما

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخي الغالي احمد ناصر
> من فترة لم اقرأ لك شئ جديد
> اهلا بعودتك مرة اخري للكتابة
> كلمات جميلة وبسيطة
> ولكنها تحمل الكثير بداخلها  
> انتظر منك دائما كل جديد
> خالص تقديري لك دائما


أختى الغالية أم أحمد
أشكرك كثيرا على كلماتك التى أسعدتنى
وأشكرك على حضورك وتعليقك الذى يعنى لى الكثير
وفقك الله لكل خير
وأدام الله عليك نقائك وطيبتك
 :f:

----------


## عصفور الشعر

*جميله جدا جدا جدا يا بوحميد  .. وتوزيعها الموسيقى متميز . ... وفعلا لو كنت كملتها  زى ما شاعرنا الجميل عصام قال فى مداخلته... كنت حتزيد من مساحة امتاعنا ...  ومادام هى من ملفات الماضى .. ليه متحاولش تكملها يا باشا  

بس تصدق جايه على الجرح  ... الواحد ساعات بيفتكر نفسه ابو العريف  ..وانه خلاص بقى بيفهم الكفت... ويبص يلاقى نفسه زى الأطرش فى الزفه ومش عارف حاجه 

عايزين بقى نشوف جديد أخى الحبيب أحمد 


مع خالق تقديرى لموهبتك الفياضه


خوك توت*

----------


## صفحات العمر

> *[frame="1 70"]
> كلنا عايشين فى وهم
> إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
> كل واحد فينا فاكر
> إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
> وإن له فى الحصة سهم
> أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
> إرتضينا بالسكات
> واللى صاحى يبقى شهم
> ...



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الا ما رحم ربى وعصم اخى الحبيب احمد

دفقه شعوريه قذفت نفسها قذفا فى احرف الابجديات لتخرج لنا تلك المعزوفه الباكيه حد الثوره

الله عليك يا احمد

تقبل صادق محبتى

محمد سعيد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *جميله جدا جدا جدا يا بوحميد  .. وتوزيعها الموسيقى متميز . ... وفعلا لو كنت كملتها  زى ما شاعرنا الجميل عصام قال فى مداخلته... كنت حتزيد من مساحة امتاعنا ...  ومادام هى من ملفات الماضى .. ليه متحاولش تكملها يا باشا  
> 
> بس تصدق جايه على الجرح  ... الواحد ساعات بيفتكر نفسه ابو العريف  ..وانه خلاص بقى بيفهم الكفت... ويبص يلاقى نفسه زى الأطرش فى الزفه ومش عارف حاجه 
> 
> عايزين بقى نشوف جديد أخى الحبيب أحمد 
> 
> 
> مع خالق تقديرى لموهبتك الفياضه
> 
> ...


أهلااااااااا يا حودة 
ربنا يخليك لى
دايما كده رافع من معنوياتى
صعب إنى أحاول أكمل على أعمالى القديمة
إحتمال يكون عندى فقر فنى
وإحتمال تكون وجهة نظرى إنى عبرت عن كل اللى عايز أقوله
لكن أوعدك إنى أحاول أكتب قصائد أخرى جديدة إن شاء الله
وأنتهز الفرصة لأهنئك مرة أخرى على رائعتك
ما تستعجبش ما تستغربش
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الا ما رحم ربى وعصم اخى الحبيب احمد
> 
> دفقه شعوريه قذفت نفسها قذفا فى احرف الابجديات لتخرج لنا تلك المعزوفه الباكيه حد الثوره
> 
> الله عليك يا احمد
> 
> تقبل صادق محبتى
> ...


الشاعر الجميل والرائع أستاذ محمد
شرف كبير لى أن تقرأ كلماتى
ناهيك عن المشاركة التى هى شرف أكبر لى
أشكرك كثيرا لكلماتك الرائعة وأسأل الله أن يدخل السرور على قلبك كما أدخلت على قلبى السرور
وجزاك الله عنى كل خير
 :f2:

----------


## بنت مصر

أخي الغالي أحمد ناصر

قصيدة جميلة جدا جدا
يعني احنا كتير قلنا لك لازم
تكتبت لأنك فعلا عندك الموهبة الجميلة
وآدي اساتذة الشعر بيؤكدوا لك نفس الكلام
فلماذا عدم الاستمرار في الكتابة اللي اثق انها هتكون روائع!

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أخي الغالي أحمد ناصر
> 
> قصيدة جميلة جدا جدا


ربنا يخليك لنا يا بسنت
متشكر جدا جدا



> يعني احنا كتير قلنا لك لازم
> تكتب لأنك فعلا عندك الموهبة الجميلة
> وآدي اساتذة الشعر بيؤكدوا لك نفس الكلام
> فلماذا عدم الاستمرار في الكتابة اللي اثق انها هتكون روائع!


يا ريت كان بإيدى يا بسنت
لو كنت أقدر كنت مليت الدنيا كتابة
لكن هناك شيئين ممكن أن يقضوا على أى إبداع
الإستقرار النفسى
أو اليأس
فلكى يظل المرء شاعرا لابد من أن يكون بداخله ثورة متأججة
أو أحاسيس متفجرة
لكن إن شاء الله أحاول مرة أخرى
عموما كتبت محاولة يوم الخميس لكننى متردد فى نشرها
وشكرا لك على تشجيعك الجميل لى شخصيا
ولكل من يكتب فى قاعات الإبداع عموما
 :f2:

----------


## karam2009

ربنا يبارك فيك يا احمد يا فنان وياريت تكمل كدو واوعي قلمك يقف يمكن ربنا انعم عليك بنعمة انك كل اللي جوالك يطلع باحسن صورة

----------


## محمد نديم

الأستاذ الشاعر الرقيق أحمد ناصر

إنك تملك أدواتك المتمكنة
وقلمك ليس مدعيا ولا ينقصة النضج بل هو ناضج بالفعل وراسخ.
كل ما هو مطلوب منك أن تركز وتكتب  أو بالأحرى أخدم موهبتك لا تتركها لمجرد اجترار الماضي مما كتبت.بلاش الكسل.
أنت شاعر متمكن من أدواتك.
لك الود.


أخوك محمد نديم.

----------


## عايده العشرى

وانا اضم صوتى لصوت الاخوه كلهم فانت فعلا قلم ناضج متمكن من ادواته
(إنك لمتمكن) يبقى خساره تحرمنا من ابداع سيمتعنا يا أحمد
من زمان مستنيين فما تبقاش بخيل بقى
اختك عايده

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> ربنا يبارك فيك يا احمد يا فنان وياريت تكمل كدو واوعي قلمك يقف يمكن ربنا انعم عليك بنعمة انك كل اللي جوالك يطلع باحسن صورة


أخى العزيز كرم
1000 شكر على مجاملتك الرقيقة
وكلماتك الصادقة والدافئة أسعدتنى
بارك الله فيك
 :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأستاذ الشاعر الرقيق أحمد ناصر
> 
> إنك تملك أدواتك المتمكنة
> وقلمك ليس مدعيا ولا ينقصة النضج بل هو ناضج بالفعل وراسخ.
> كل ما هو مطلوب منك أن تركز وتكتب  أو بالأحرى أخدم موهبتك لا تتركها لمجرد اجترار الماضي مما كتبت.بلاش الكسل.
> أنت شاعر متمكن من أدواتك.
> لك الود.
> 
> 
> أخوك محمد نديم.


*شهادة أعتز بها من أديب وشاعر أحبه من قلبى
الشاعر والأديب الرائع إبن بلدى
أشكرك من كل قلبى على تشجيعك لى 
فأنا فخور به كما أننى فخور بك
فشكرا لك من القلب* ::h::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> وانا اضم صوتى لصوت الاخوه كلهم فانت فعلا قلم ناضج متمكن من ادواته
> (إنك لمتمكن) يبقى خساره تحرمنا من ابداع سيمتعنا يا أحمد
> من زمان مستنيين فما تبقاش بخيل بقى
> اختك عايده


أهلاااااااااا بشاعرتنا المبدعة
ربنا يخليك لنا يارب
شكرا على ذوقك وتشجيعك
إن شاء الله أحاول 
جزاك الله خيرا
 :f2:

----------


## عمر فؤاد

الله ينور يا أستاذ أحمد 
فعلا فكرة رائعة و موسيقة ممتعة و معانى سلسة 
لكنى مع أستاذ عصام فى انها قصيرة و خسارة شيدية انها تقف لحد هنا 
و مش معاك أبدا فى توقفك  الحالى 
فى ايه يا عم بطل كسل و متعنا كمان 
أخوك 
عمر فؤاد

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الله ينور يا أستاذ أحمد 
> فعلا فكرة رائعة و موسيقة ممتعة و معانى سلسة 
> لكنى مع أستاذ عصام فى انها قصيرة و خسارة شيدية انها تقف لحد هنا 
> و مش معاك أبدا فى توقفك  الحالى 
> فى ايه يا عم بطل كسل و متعنا كمان 
> أخوك 
> عمر فؤاد


1000 شكر يا أستاذ عمر
متشكر  جدا على مرورك وتشجعيك
ومتأسف على تأخرى فى الرد
لا حرمنى الله منك
 :f:

----------


## Tiger Woman

اخى احمد ناصر تسلم ايدك بجد
ما شاء الله رغم صغر القصيدة فعلا  إلا انها  تمتاز بقوة معناها وقربها من حقيقة  جوانا 
فيا ريت تكتب و تكتب  
وربنا يوفقك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اخى احمد ناصر تسلم ايدك بجد
> ما شاء الله رغم صغر القصيدة فعلا  إلا انها  تمتاز بقوة معناها وقربها من حقيقة  جوانا 
> فيا ريت تكتب و تكتب  
> وربنا يوفقك


أهلا بك يا أختى الغالية
ماتتصوريش مدى سعادتى بتشجيعك لى يا تايجر
بأكون مبسوط جدا عندما تشاركين فى موضوعاتى 
جزاك الله عنى كل الخير
ودمت لى أخت غالية وعزيزة
 :f:

----------


## نور الدين مهران

> *[frame="1 70"]كلنا عايشين فى وهم
> إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
> كل واحد فينا فاكر
> إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
> وإن له فى الحصة سهم
> أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
> إرتضينا بالسكات
> واللى صاحى يبقى شهم
> 
> ...


كلنا ملناش كبير

الا الضمير 

لو كان ياصاحبى له وجود

كلنا عايشن فى وهم 

وايه يهم 

طالما رافضين للخلود

كلنا هموت غلابه

من  الكأبه 

والعيش فى غابه

كلنا ملناش وجود

تقبل تحياتى 

نور

----------


## sayedattia

الأستاذ الأديب / أحمد ناصر


أسمح لي أن أحييك علي هذه الرائعة الجميلة
التي ينطبق عليها القول المأثور (ما قل ودل )
فأنا لست مع قول الآخريين بأنها قصيرة ولكني
أراها متكاملة ومركزة وتقول كل شيء .....
سلمت وسلم إبداعك الراقي ,وفي إنتظار جديدك
تقبل تحياتي وأحلي أمنياتي .....

سيـــد عطيــــه

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كلنا ملناش كبير
> 
> الا الضمير 
> 
> لو كان ياصاحبى له وجود
> 
> كلنا عايشن فى وهم 
> 
> وايه يهم 
> ...


*أهلا بك يا أستاذ نور
نور الدين مهران
حضرتك إسمك موسيقى جدا
علشان كده مش غريب إنك تكون شاعر
كلماتك يا سيدى أضاءت صفحتى
وغطت على كلماتى المتواضعة كمان
كل الشكر لحضرتك على المشاركة الجميلة
لا حرمنى الله منك* :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> الأستاذ الأديب / أحمد ناصر
> 
> 
> أسمح لي أن أحييك علي هذه الرائعة الجميلة
> التي ينطبق عليها القول المأثور (ما قل ودل )
> فأنا لست مع قول الآخريين بأنها قصيرة ولكني
> أراها متكاملة ومركزة وتقول كل شيء .....
> سلمت وسلم إبداعك الراقي ,وفي إنتظار جديدك
> تقبل تحياتي وأحلي أمنياتي .....
> ...


*والله أنا بأحتار أنادى حضرتك بإيه؟
الأب ؟؟الأخ الأكبر؟؟الأديب؟؟الشاعر؟؟سيادة المستشار؟؟
لكن الأكيد بالنسبة لى إنى بأحب حضرتك جدا
وإن وجودك هنا وتعليقك على القصيدة شرف كبير منحته لى
وسعادة كبيرة أسبغتها علي
أشكرك حضرتك من كل قلبى
وأدعو الله أن يكتبنا عنده مع المتحابين فيه
وأن يظلنا بظله يوم لاظل إلا ظله
جزاك الله كل الخير
ولاحرمنى الله منك*
 :f:

----------


## first_love

كلنا عايشين خداع
كلنا لابسين قناع
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة باع


بجد رائعة جدا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كلنا عايشين خداع
> كلنا لابسين قناع
> كل واحد فينا فاكر
> إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
> وإن له فى الحصة باع
> 
> 
> بجد رائعة جدا


*أخى الحبيب الحب الأول
أشكرك كثيرا على تعليقك الجميل
وأنت الأروع*
 :f:

----------


## سابرينا

*لم أكن اعلم أن قلمك مبدع ايضا فى الشعر 

جميلة ورنانه واضم سوتى الى صوت الاستاذ/ عصام علم الدين

فى انه يجب تكملتها فعند اخر سطر قراته حزنت واحسست انها لم تكتمل بعد*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> *لم أكن اعلم أن قلمك مبدع ايضا فى الشعر 
> 
> جميلة ورنانه واضم صوتى الى صوت الاستاذ/ عصام علم الدين
> 
> فى انه يجب تكملتها فعند اخر سطر قراته حزنت واحسست انها لم تكتمل بعد*


أختى الغالية سابرينا
أشكرك بحرارة على مجاملتك وإطرائك
وأنا أحس أن القصيدة إكتملت بمشاركاتكم التى أسعدتنى
بارك الله فيك
وأعتذر عن تأخرى فى الرد
 :f:

----------


## فنان فقير

كلنا عايشين فى وهم
إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة سهم
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى شهم

كلنا عايشين خداع
كلنا لابسين قناع
كل واحد فينا فاكر
إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
وإن له فى الحصة باع
أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
إرتضينا بالسكات
واللى صاحى يبقى ضاع  

الله عليك يا شاعرنا ياجيل على الكلام الجميل بس تطولها حبه يبقى شكرا 

دمت لنا 
فنان فقير

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أخى الحبيب 
فنان فقير
جزاك الله خيرا على مشاركتك الغنية بالمشاعر الجميلة
أشكرك من كل قلبى
تحياتى ومودتى
 :f:

----------


## سلسبيل نور

> *[frame="1 70"]كلنا عايشين فى وهم
> إنه ما ينقصنا فهم
> كل واحد فينا فاكر
> إنه مش محتاج يذاكر
> وإن له فى الحصة سهم
> أحنا عايشين ع الفتات
> إرتضينا بالسكات
> واللى صاحى يبقى شهم
> 
> ...




كلنا بينقصنا قلب

قلب نفسه فى يوم يحب

قلب اتعلم بس يقسى وفى الحياة دايما يهب

كلنا عايشين فى  غابة 

غابة سكانها الديابة 

زهرة حالمة بالظهوروبالحياة وبتقول يا نور

تعالى خدنى من جدور

تقبل تحياتى 
سلسبيل نور

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> كلنا بينقصنا قلب
> 
> قلب نفسه فى يوم يحب
> 
> قلب اتعلم بس يقسى وفى الحياة دايما يهب
> 
> كلنا عايشين فى  غابة 
> 
> غابة سكانها الديابة 
> ...


أختى الغالية سلسبيل نور
شكرا لك على كلماتك الجميلة
شرفت صفحتى وأنرتيها بالنور ورويتيها بالسلسبيل
شكرا لك
ولك خالص التحية والإحترام
 :f:

----------

